# pone en marcha su nueva planta de mezclado en seco



## funnylove

como digo que una empresa lactea pone en marcha su nueva planta de mezclado en seco? se que estan presentando sos productos lacteos,pero no se como traducirlo...


----------



## k-in-sc

Can you explain a little more what they are producing there?
A dairy products company has started/is starting/will start up its new (something) plant.


----------



## funnylove

they're kind of drying milk. Producing powder skim milk or some


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, good, and is it open now, or will it be open soon?


----------



## funnylove

about to open now


----------



## k-in-sc

A dairy products company is about to open a new plant for the production of powdered milk.

A dairy products company is about to open a new powdered milk plant.

A dairy products company is set to open a new plant where powdered milk will be produced.


----------



## funnylove

what if I use dry mixing plant? would it be correct to talk about a dairy company?


----------



## k-in-sc

If you said ''dry mixing'' I wouldn't know you were talking about powdered milk.
What is it they would be mixing ...?


----------



## funnylove

well... maybe different kinds of powdes milk. I don't rellay know... it's just a friend wanting to find out what the piece of news means...


----------



## k-in-sc

Is it Corlasa?
I really don't know why they would call it "dry mix." 
Powdered milk is usually nonfat, otherwise it would go bad.
Maybe it means they add in vitamins.


----------



## funnylove

oh.... well maybe. I have to go on reading to find out. THKX!!!!


----------

